
IKEA’s e-commerce was already pretty bad. During Covid-19, it fell apart - jbredeche
https://www.fastcompany.com/90547486/ikeas-e-commerce-was-already-pretty-bad-during-covid-19-it-absolutely-fell-apart
======
robric
Do you know if Ikea uses a custom e-commerce setup or one from a platform
provider?

